# NEFG BBQ- June 6th



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

Greg and I will be visiting the New England area next week! We will be at Black Jungle for the New England Frog Group Summer Kick-off BBQ on Saturday, June 6th from 11-5. We are looking forward to seeing old faces and meeting new ones! 

We would be happy to bring any prepaid orders with us, so it’s a great opportunity to save on shipping! Please contact me at [email protected] or 480-775-4856 if you would like to place an order for delivery at the BBQ on June 6th in Turners Falls, MA. We have a large selection of dart frogs for sale right now. 

Thanks,
Amanda & Greg Sihler


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Really looking forward to this event. 

Hopefully I will see a lot of old faces as well as new ones.


----------

